# Which are the five greatest works by Hector Berlioz in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

=================================================================

Top ten most voted works that belong to Hector Berlioz's five greatest according to the poll at the moment (in case of tie, later work gets priority in the ordering):

1. Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 (26 votes)
2. Les Troyens, Op. 29 (17 votes)
3. Harold en Italie, Op. 16 (14 votes)
4. La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24 (13 votes)
5. Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (12 votes)
6. Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7 (11 votes)
7. Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (11 votes)
8. L'enfance du Christ, Op. 25 (6 votes)
9. Te Deum, Op. 22 (5 votes)
10. Benvenuto Cellini, Op. 23 (4 votes)

Total votes at the moment: 29.

Last update: 12/07/2022.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'm a huge Berlioz fan and the works I chose are _Symphonie fantastique_, _Les Troyens_, _Harold en Italie_, _Les nuits d'été_ and _L'enfance du Christ_. I wouldn't claim these works to be his 'greatest', because, honestly, I don't feel it necessary to put these works on some kind of pedestal and rank them. I will, however, say that these are my 'Top 5' favorite works from him.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I"m also a big Berlioz fan and picked Fantastique, R&J, Requiem, Harold in Italy, and Les Troyens.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The first 4 are clear:

Symphonie fantastique, Les Troyens, Harold en Italie, and Les nuits d'été.

Maybe I'd pick either the Requiem or Romeo and Juliet for the 5th.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

mmsbls said:


> The first 4 are clear:
> 
> Symphonie fantastique, Les Troyens, Harold en Italie, and Les nuits d'été.
> 
> Maybe I'd pick either the Requiem or Romeo and Juliet for the 5th.


LOL that was exactly me! I ended up picking the Requiem over R&J.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17
Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5
Les Troyens, Op. 29

Took me two days, in that order also .


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm hardly a fan of his and selected the Fantastic Symphony, Harold In Italy and Les Nuits d'été though I don't listen to any of them very often.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

My favorite by some margin is La damnation de Faust. It was also easy to pick SF and R&J (uneven, but contains some of the best by far, like Love scene and Mab scherzo)
Admittedly, I have heard Les Troyens but don't know it well and don't know any of the other operas. I nevertheless voted for Troyens; I don't care for the Requiem, hardly know Te Deum and L'enfance. I know but never really clicked with Nuits d'été. So I gave the last vote to Harold in Italy although I think that this piece is downhill after the first half of the first movement.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Lesser known Berlioz and some of his best:


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

La Damnation by far, it contains what I consider one of the two most beautiful melodies ever written (d'amour l'ardente flamme" - the other one being the 2nd theme from the adagio of Bruckner's 6th).




The rest: 2. Symphony Fantastique 3. Requiem 4. Les Nuits d'Eté 5. Les Troyens


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder if those who voted for the _Roman Carnival Overture_ realize that it is made from extracts of the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_, particularly (surprise!) the carnival scene!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

RobertJTh said:


> La Damnation by far, it contains what I consider one of the two most beautiful melodies ever written (d'amour l'ardente flamme" -


Thanks for that. Beautiful melody. Was not familiar with it.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It might have lost some of its specialness but if Berlioz had made a real opera out of his Faust, it would probably be more popular. As it is it has some of his greatest music but lacks a bit of an overall arch.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I picked the usual suspects, i think, with the exception of me being the lone vote for *Messe solennelle.*


----------

